

Cloudonn - like Groupon, buy Powered by People - rdanaev
http://cloudonn.com
Hi everyone,<p>Cloudonn is the People Powered Local Daily Deals and Shopping<p>Cloudonn is find your local daily deals and discounts for health, beauty, services, food, leisure, hotels.<p>With Cloudonn, deals can be submitted by any business, and people will decide which deals will become "popular" and promoted to the main page (like stories on Digg.com)<p>As a result all deals local will have a chance to be featured, and people (like you and me) will decide which deals are worth to be Promoted.<p>We'd be happy to keep you posted about the beta program and launch.
======
vertik
groupon's (and 100s of others) problem is that they post deals they think are
cool (like spas and hair). people want to see something they want to buy. have
signed up for your beta. good luck.

------
nickes
better launch soon since groupon can simply add "user powered" deals itself.

